# mac book pro antivirus



## emle77 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi guys just wondering do i need an antivirus running on my new macbook pro? I've done a bit of googling but can't find anything and most say macs dont get viruses just want to be sure as i will want to do banking etc from it at some time


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You always get people saying you do and some that say you don't.

So far OS X hasn't really had a issue with viruses but that is not to say it can't happen.
Additionally depending on the software you chose you may also get spyware and trojan detection which can happen on any OS.

Additionally, although a virus may not affect you, an OS X user can still spread Windows specific viruses to other contacts. (for example through email attachments, not the virus itself)

Having said all that I no longer run virus protection on my OS X computers, although I do manage software installations on all of them so Trojans and other forms of spyware are unlikely to occur.

If you can afford it and want to be proactive, kudos to you. If you decide not to, I wouldn't too much about it either.

What I would suggest is more important having a backup procedure, something too often overlooked.


----------

